# Bean Recipes?



## kimbaby (Feb 1, 2006)

WHAT BEAN DO YOU PREFER? have any bean recipes? 
I love lima beans,don't really have any recipes, but i'd love to hear yours...


----------



## pdswife (Feb 1, 2006)

I made this last winter and really liked it.   

From Rachael Ray's Comfort Foods cookbook. 

Ingredients:
1 Tbl. evoo or other vegetable oil (once around the pan)
6 slices lean bacon, chopped (center cut or hearty thick style)
2 medium white potatoes, peeled and diced
1 medium onion, chopped
2 stalks celery from the heart of the stalk, chopped
2 carrots, peeled and chopped
2 bay leaves, fresh or dried
3 or 4 pinches cayenne pepper
3 cans (15oz each) Great Northern white beans, drained
1 quart (32oz) chicken broth
1/2 cup smoky barbecue sauce
Coarse black pepper, to taste
Oyster crackers or seasoned croutons, to garnish


Directions:
Heat oil in deep pot over medium-high heat.   Add bacon and cook 3 to 5 minutes to brown, stirring frequently.   Add potatoes and cook 3 minutes more.   Add onion, celery, carrots, bay leaves and cayenne.   Reduce heat to medium.   Cover pot and cook 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add beans, chicken broth, and barbecue sauce.   Bring soup to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer til potatoes are tender.   Season with black pepper to taste.   Sprinkle soup wtih oyster crackers or croutons to garnish.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 1, 2006)

This is a recipe that my MIL gave me.   It's good!  
I like my beans in soups and chilis.

Greek Bean Soup 

Description:
Yummmmmmy in the tummmmmmy!

I used more onion, carrots celery and salt than the recipe calls for.   Next time I may use some chicken broth in place of some of the water.     You can also add ham hocks or bacon.

Ingredients:
2 cups navy beans
8 cups water
1 medium onion chopped
1/2 cup carrot   chopped
1/2 cup celery chopped
3/4 cups olive oil
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1 can tomatoes or tomato sauce ( size up to you)
1 tablespoon salt

Directions:
Soak beans over night.
Combined all ingredients except salt.
Cook slowly for 2-3 hours ( longer if beans are still hard)
Add more water if needed during cooking.
Add salt right before serving.

Number Of Servings:

Preparation Time:


----------



## pdswife (Feb 1, 2006)

_And my favorite baked bean recipe.  It came from my Aunt.

_ Kenna's favorite baked beans

Description:
I've always just called these baked beans but, since Kenna liked them so much, from now on they'll be called Kenna's beans!

Ingredients:
2 cans S and W baked beans   28 ounces each
1/4 cup brown sugar (can add more)
1/4 cup ketchup 
fried chopped bacon with most of the fat removed
amount up to you.. I use about 3/4 of a cup
chopped onion.. amount up to you.. I use about two handfuls...

Directions:
mix all 
and bake at 350 until warm.. 30-35 minutes


----------



## auntdot (Feb 1, 2006)

As a kid, my mom used to make a lima bean and pork chop recipe that was great.

Unfortunately did not get the recipe and it has been at least forty years since I saw her make it.

I know it had sliced onions, ketchup, and of course the sauteed chops and I believe canned slimey beans, rather than fresh.

What else, I do not know.

I Googled and came up with something that seems close:

http://southernfood.about.com/od/porkchops/r/bl20901c.htm

(If that link is not right, am virtually computer illiterate, sorry.)

Am sure she did not include green pepper, and I believe she used chicken stock instead of water.

Sounds tasty.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 1, 2006)

I wish I could help, but I am not a bean person in any way, shape, or form - my favorite is french green beans from the can - pretty sad actually.  I take that back, I could probably eat a whole Thanksgiving green bean casserole myself.  Good luck.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 1, 2006)

pd and dot, I am loving your suggestions... yummy


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2006)

Baked Beans, Northern Style

Fast method:
2 cups canned beans (any flavor of Bush's or VanCamp's beans)
1/4 tsp. pure Maple Extract
1 onion, peeled and sliced
1 cup diced ham, pork, or ham hock, cooked, or
1/2 lb. good kielbassa, sliced
1/4 cup Splenda sweetener or sugar
1 tsp. chili powder

Alternate recipe:
2 cups canned beans (any flavor of Bush's or VanCamp's beans)
1 tsp. yellow mustard
1 onion, peeled and sliced
1 cup diced ham, pork, or ham hock, cooked, or
1/2 lb. good kielbassa, sliced
1/4 cup Splenda sweetener or sugar
2 tbs. mollases
1 tsp. chili powder

Alternate recipe 2:
2 cups pre-cooked Great Northern or Navy beans1 tsp. yellow mustard
1 onion, peeled and sliced
1 cup diced ham, pork, or ham hock, cooked, or
1/2 lb. good kielbassa, sliced
1/2 cup Splenda sweetener or sugar
3 tbs. mollases
1 tsp. chili powder
1/2 capfull Mesquite flavored Liquid Smoke flavoring

Alternate recipe 3:
2 cups pre-cooked Great Northern or Navy beans1 tsp. yellow mustard
1 onion, peeled and sliced
1 cup diced ham, pork, or ham hock, cooked, or
1/2 lb. good kielbassa, sliced
1/2 cup Splenda sweetener or sugar
3 tbs. mollases
1 tsp. chili powder
1/2 cup favorite barbecue sauce, or 2 tbs. Worcestershire Sauce

There are a thousand ways to make baked beans.  Some are rich with mollases while others have the zesty flavor of yellow mustard, or barbecue sauce.  Still other recipes are very sweet, with significant amounts of brown sugar, or maple syrup.  

Many recipes call for the addition of tomato, either as catsup, or tomato paste, while others have no tomato whatsoever.  I like a bit of chili powder added to my beans, with a bit of smoke and yellow mustard to ballance the sweetness of the sugars and mollases, or maple.

But what is important is following the directions on the dried bean package for initially cooking the beans until they are tender.  Salt won't halt the beans from softening, but the additon of acidic ingredients such as tomato, vinegar, etc. will make the beans come out harder.

Also, beans can be savory, with the addition of spices and herbs such as savory, thyme, coriander, cilantro, ordinary salt and pepper, cummin, etc.  And they are equally good with other meats and poultry as well.

And don't forget that each bean variety has a slightly different flavor.  Chik peas (grabanzo beans) taste very different than do kidney beans, which tastes wildly different than black beans, which taste different that do Great northern beans, etc.

So try many different varieties.  Combine them in multi-bean recipes such as 3-bean salad.  Add flavors such as dill, onion, garlic, vinegar, etc.  Ballance with a bit of sugar, or something sweet like diced beets.  Be creative.

Beans are a very healthy and versatile food.  Enjoy them often.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

